# Wedding music help



## Gemsie (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi

I am getting married in July and am having a church wedding with an organ and a small choir. I am looking for suggestions for music for the wedding. I would really love to have something that is different and not one that I have selected from off the back of a wedding music CD. Would like something upbeat and have a very experienced organist and some strong singers. Does anybody have any suggestions?

Thank you so much.

Gems


----------



## captaintim (Feb 26, 2007)

where is your wedding? If you're in the UK would you consider a string quartet? We've been doing weddings for nearly 10 years and have lots of music to choose from - let me know if you're interested.


----------

